# Gulf Breeze Fishing Pier Mgr



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

It was just posted on Goat Locker Navy Chief web site that Chief Earl (Catfish) Peckham former fishing Pier Mgr had left on his final cruise,

Rest Easy Chief your watch is covered


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Fair winds and Following seas, Chief.


----------

